# Tank Weapon Rules, Specifically: Punisher Gatling Cannon.



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Good afternoon,

I have been thinking lately, about tank weapons and their profiles.
One or two are, in my opinion, out of sync with its capabilities, contradicting in various ways. However the Punisher Gatling Cannon interests me most. I have had this conversation before with several people, including Hobo here on Heresy.
I would like other people's opinions on wether its statline is correct or not.

Punisher Gatling Cannon 24" S5 AP- Heavy 20

As i see it, its just a tank sized Assault Cannon a'la Space Marines. If it is indeed just a massive Assault Cannon and Given the power behind some thing of its size and speed: should it not have an AP value? Even a Space Marine shoud be ripped apart by something that fires solid slug ammunition at extreme velocities.

Maybe i'm just being picky, or Blonde. It may have been done for balance purposes or any number of other reasons.

How about this:

Punisher Gatling Cannon 24" S5 AP4 Heavy 10

Fair trade off for the AP value?

SGMAlice


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

An AP4 gun is as effective against Space Marines as and AP- gun so fairly meaningless to change it. Making it AP4 means it can kill Necrons and Dire Avengers twice as well though, guess there's that. I think the lack of AP etc comes from the nature of the gun, kinda spray and pray affair. Rolling a hit might not necessarily mean that you hit them, just got the in the general area. Hitting them is a combination of them not diving for cover quickly enough, their armour as well as your gunnery.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It wasn't aimed necessarily at the Space Marines, more an overall change/effect, to make it more in line with its description as a weapon.

SGMAlice


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I think as a gun its aimed at putting as many bullets into something or a horde of something as possible. not so much penetrating anything.
if you wanted to kill a space marine with an ig tank you would use an exterminator.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If all the guns in the game were as powerful as their fluff then they would all take the head clean off a Marine at 48". It's just a balance thing. Halving the fire power just makes it awful against Meq's and makes it pound for pound worse against 5+ and 6+ saves, whilst it does come out even against 4+ saves. It's a bad gun and making it even worse doesn't seem like a great idea even if it was more fluffy. I would still think the reality of the gun is that if it does hit you then you explode in a shower of bits, it's just really inaccurate.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd say keep the 20 shots but make it ap6. 

str 5 and ap- suggest it is firing beanbags at crazy velocity haha


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Or how about rending? Or is that a bit OP?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

For the points you pay it could be 24" str 6 AP 4 Heavy 20, Rending, and I'd still take the LRBT... says it all really.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Change it however, The tank has a BS of 3.

I'll choose a battle tank anyday unless I play leaf blower.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Maybe i'm just being picky, or Blonde. It may have been done for balance purposes or any number of other reasons.


How dare you self deprecate and lessen the magnificence of the golden haired people of this world! I caste you out from our order, you must now walk the path of shame and dye your hair black in punishment for your crime....or something along those lines.

Also its sad that GW made the punisher such a retarded lemon of a gun. Oh well its still great for VDR for apocalypse as the weapon itself is a work of art.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> i'd say keep the 20 shots but make it ap6.
> 
> str 5 and ap- suggest it is firing beanbags at crazy velocity haha


then it gets a large blast S1 ap- to replecate the spray of beans flying everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd be happy with a S6 AP3 heavy 10 for it's current cost...like a mini Mega Bolter. Or even AP4 to match the Sponson HB's.

Barring any buffs, drop its points by 20.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm liking this turbo charged revolving bean bag gun idea.

Definitly makes the enemy move as if in difficult terrain (that's a lot of bean bags) and take a test for pinning (due to the bruises).

If anyone is unfortunate to have taken a bean bag to the face that's been thrown, you'll understand the last rule for sure!


----------

